# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  العالم والتلميذ

## hazem mohamed

*العـــالم والتلميذ*

سأل عالم تلميذ: منذ متى صحبتني؟

فقال التلميذ: منذ ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة...

 فقال العالم: فماذا تعلمت مني في هذه الفترة؟ 

!قال التلميذ: ثماني مسائل...

 قال العالم: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ذهب عمري معك ولم تتعلم الا ثماني مسائل؟

 !قال التلميذ: يا أستاذ لم أتعلم غيرها ولا أحب أن أكذب.

 فقال الأستاذ: هات ما عندك لأسمع ...

قال التلميذ:

 الأولي :أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يحب محبوبا فإذا ذهب إلي القبر فارقه محبوبه فجعلت الحسنات محبوبي فإذا دخلت القبر دخلت معي .

 الثانية:أني نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي : 'وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى فإن الجنة هي المأوى 'فأجهدت نفسي في دفع الهوى حتى استقرت علي طاعة الله . 

الثالثة :أني نظرت إلي هذا الخلق فرأيت أن كل من معه شيء له قيمة حفظه حتي لا يضيع ثم نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي: 'ما عندكم ينفذ وما عند الله باق'فكلما وقع في يدي شيء ذو قيمة وجهته لله ليحفظه عنده . 

الرابعة:أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد يتباهي بماله أو حسبه أو نسبه،ثم نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي: 'إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم'فعملت في التقوي حتي أكون عند الله كريما .

 الخامسة:أني نظرت في الخلق وهم يطعن بعضهم في بعض ويلعن بعضهم بعضا،وأصل هذا كله الحسد،ثم نظرت إلي قول الله عز وجل: ' نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا 'فتركت الحسد واجتنبت الناس وعلمت ان القسمة من عند الله فتركت الحسد عني . 

السادسة :أني نظرت إلي الخلق يعادي بعضهم بعضا ويبغي بعضهم علي بعض ويقاتل بعضهم بعضا ونظرت إلى قول الله تعالي: 'إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا 'فتركت عداوة الخلق وتفرغت لعداوة الشيطان وحده .

 السابعة:أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل واحد منهم يكابد نفسه ويذلها في طلب الرزق
حتي انه قد يدخل فيما لا يحل له، ونظرت إلي قول الله عز وجل: 'وما من دابة في الأرض إلا علي الله رزقها 'فعلمت أني واحد من هذه الدواب فاشتغلت بما لله عليّ وتركت ما لي عنده .

 الثامنة :أني نظرت إلي الخلق فرأيت كل مخلوق منهم متوكل علي مخلوق مثله, هذا علي ماله وهذا علي ضيعته وهذا علي صحته وهذا علي مركزهو نظرت إلي قول الله تعالي 'ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه'فتركت التوكل علي الخلق واجتهدت في التوكل علي الله . 

فقال الأستاذ: بارك الله فيك

----------


## أشرف

_شكرا وبارك الله فيك لك مني أجمل تحية_

----------

